# Any Brits living germany need advice on Driving / flying to UK Xmas 2021



## Johnnbg (Dec 2, 2021)

Can anyone answer me thes equestions please.

I am UK citzen living in Germany for 26 years i have a daueraufenthalt ( 10 years )



1) can i drive through other EU countries ( france and belgium ) with a daurauthenthalts ? after Brexit ?

2) I have 2 sons who only have German passports .. do i need a visa for them after Brexit ?

3) Is it realtively simple travelling to the UK in this moment as a british expat ( vaccinated ) or is it alot more complicated..

ps ( just read on the UK GOV site that if you are travelling to the UK and your PR test tests unclear you may have to read below .. what is printed on UK GOV website
* Test results *

If your test result is negative, you can end your quarantine.

If your test result is positive, you must self-isolate for 10 full days. The day of the test is day 0.

If your test result is unclear, you must self-isolate for 10 full days. The day you took the test is day 0.

If your test result is unclear, you can choose to take another private test. If the result of that test is negative, you can stop self-isolating.

If your PCR test result is delayed, you must quarantine until you receive a negative test result or until day 14 after arrival, whichever is sooner.


many thanks John


----------



## Eliora (Apr 20, 2020)

By Christmas everything will have changed.


----------



## Johnnbg (Dec 2, 2021)

Eliora said:


> By Christmas everything will have changed.



You mean things will be better ? worse ? these precautions taken down ?

Thank you Eliora


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't know what the current Covid situation is for traveling to or from the UK, but to answer your first two questions:
1. If you're just driving through another EU country, there should be no problem. You have the right to "visit" (including just passing through) any other Schengen country (which includes France and Belgium) for up to a total of 90 days in a rolling 180 day period. That's as a resident of Germany, or as a non-EU national from a country with the right to visit Schengen countries without a visa (which the UK now is).

2. If your kids have German passports, they have no need for visas - whether for Germany or any other EU country. They may need visas to enter the UK.


----------



## Johnnbg (Dec 2, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> Don't know what the current Covid situation is for traveling to or from the UK, but to answer your first two questions:
> 1. If you're just driving through another EU country, there should be no problem. You have the right to "visit" (including just passing through) any other Schengen country (which includes France and Belgium) for up to a total of 90 days in a rolling 180 day period. That's as a resident of Germany, or as a non-EU national from a country with the right to visit Schengen countries without a visa (which the UK now is).
> 
> 2. If your kids have German passports, they have no need for visas - whether for Germany or any other EU country. They may need visas to enter the UK.


Much Appreciated... thank you . I think will have to contact teh Uk about the visa for the Children . but Seeing as i am British Citizen and things have changed since Brexit . it is still a little cloudy of what is and what is not needed. Thanks buddy


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If they're your children, I would expect they are entitled to have British passports, too. Which takes care of the visa issue for visiting the UK.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

First of all, I think it is important to separate the immigration questions from the pandemic questions.

For *visits* German citizens do not require visas for the UK. Furthermore, the kids are probably also British citizens, who just don't have British passports.

More importantly, measures to stem the pandemic are in constant flux. The legal right to enter the UK becomes moot when flights and ferries are all grounded. 

I would recommend monitoring the official info for any changes as well as having contingency plans in case flights and/or ferries are cancelled.



Bevdeforges said:


> 1. If you're just driving through another EU country, there should be no problem.


Last year before Christmas all ferries between the UK and continental Europe were grounded in an attempt to halt a variant. There is no guarantee that the same thing won't happen again this year.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Unsurprisingly the French are introducing new travel restrictions to and from the UK as of the 18th of December.









[COVID19] Conditions de déplacement entre la France et le Royaume-Uni


Depuis le 1er août, il n'y a plus aucune restriction sur les conditions de déplacement entre la France et le Royaume-Uni.




uk.ambafrance.org


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

The Germans have now also introduced new rules for travellers returning from the UK that include a requirement to quarantine for 2 weeks. 






RKI - Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Informationen zur Ausweisung internationaler Risikogebiete durch das Auswärtige Amt, BMG und BMI


Die Einstufung als Risikogebiet (Hochrisiko- oder Virusvariantengebiet) erfolgt durch das Bundesministerium für Gesundheit, das Auswärtige Amt und das Bundesministerium des Innern, für Bau und Heimat.




www.rki.de


----------

